# magazines



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I just thought I would check to see if anyone had a Favorite magazine for just N Scale. I already have a subscription to Model Railroader but I was just looking at it and not much for N scale. I see some N Scale magazines out there but what is the most informative one.
Thanks.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*N-scale magazine*



bewhole said:


> I just thought I would check to see if anyone had a Favorite magazine for just N Scale. I already have a subscription to Model Railroader but I was just looking at it and not much for N scale. I see some N Scale magazines out there but what is the most informative one.
> Thanks.


bewhole;

While I think Model Railroader is a good magazine, if you want N-scale only I'd suggest N-scale Magazine. It comes out bi-monthly, and covers only N. Another good general model railroad magazine is available free online. It's called "Model Railroad Hobbyist."

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes that is what I was looking for just for the n scale. Yes the Model Railroader mag is great for all scales but it is mostly for HO.(Wish I had the room for HO again)  I did not see the free online one Thanks for telling me about it.

Thanks again


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Another good general model railroad magazine is available free online. It's called "Model Railroad Hobbyist."


Great tip! Thanks!!!


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

For a free E-mag MRH is good
I can get around the HO easier in that one than I could in MRR
I did not renew my subscription for MRR
MRH covers the same stuff and more


----------

